# Temporarily keeping bunny on tile floor?



## Mubunny (Jan 29, 2010)

I have an exercise pen set up all ready for my adopted bunny and I was wondering if it would be ok to keep him on tile floor for a little. The shelter says he is litter trained but I want to be sure he likes the placement of it and minimize any difficulty in cleaning up accidents. It would only be until he is happy using the litter and he will have a towel and a little cardboard house I have made for him.
Also what would you recommend to use as flooring?


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that would be perfectly fine as long as he's comfortable walking on the floor. Some bunnies really don't like slippery surfaces, but many don't mind them at all. If he seems anxious about the floor, you can always put some cardboard down - it's cheap and you can just throw it away if he pees on it. Or you can put down some fleece or towels and just wash them if he pees.

I thought just like you when my bun came home - I didn't put anything on the floor of his cage until I knew he'd use the litter box. He sat in that litter box for over an hour until I finally put down some fleece, then he came out. Turns out he was terrified of the slippery cage floor! Lol. Not all bunnies are as spazy as he is though


----------



## Mubunny (Jan 29, 2010)

Cardboard should work. I started stockpiling it when I decided to get a bunny. I'll have to see how he reacts when he gets home.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 29, 2010)

Even if he is 100% with litter habits, I would still have flooring that is easy to clean. Many people who build an NIC cage use chloroplast as the floor. My bunnies don't have a problem with it, but I do use blankets so they have something soft to lay on. 
You could use some other carpet (if he doesn't chew it) on top of your carpet to protect it. There are also interlocking foam mats that will work. 
I would not use cardboard as a flooring as many bunnies will pee on it. You can give a box as a toy. 

Towels are good, but some bunnies will chew them. If he does chew the towel, you should remove it and put something safe in. Fleece is something that is safe and most bunnies won't eat it.


----------



## Mubunny (Jan 29, 2010)

I've decided to use towels for now and then go out and buy the type of mats you use for a childrens play room.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 30, 2010)

You can also buy a few inexpensive kitchen rugs to put on the tile. I found some great low-pile ones at Walmart for $5. They are easily machine-washed if they get soiled.


----------

